# Captain of the MV GULF BRITON



## STANLEY GREENING (Jan 19, 2008)

I sailed on the GULF BRITON from Jan/66 till Aug/66 and I would like to know who the Captain was during that time. I'd like to thank him for arranging my "pay-off", which included my trip home from Nigeria, ( helicopter from ship to shore ) flying boat to Lagos, hotel in Lagos, jet flight to London, and train ride from London to Scotland.
The reason was that my mum was dying from cancer, and my dad had sent me a telegram telling me she didn't have long to live.
I made it back in time to see her as she died 10 days later. I still remember her surprise and comment as I walked into her hospital room " I thought your ship was in Nigeria"
I will be forever gratefull.
Anyone who sailed on the GUlf BRITON or knew the Captain please post.
Thanks
Stan Greening.


----------

